
Ask HN: What are some good introductory datasets I can use to practice ML? - rayalez
Hi! I&#x27;m getting started with AI&#x2F;ML, and I&#x27;m looking for some interesting but simple datasets I can use as exercises to practice doing data analysis and basic ML algorithms.<p>Can you share some good examples?
======
daleholborow
Kaggle.com has what you need

